# where can i get a pop trunk signs



## apimpreformed (Nov 19, 2008)

i just wanna know if thee are any website i cn go to to get a sign made i live in new york and it's not something they do up here like that so i need some help


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you can get it made in place where they do signs :uh: 
its jus plexiglass. that is sand blasted.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I DO THEM OUTTA REAL MIRROR PLEXIGLASS IS WAKK IT SCRATCHES THE FIRST TIME YA WIPE IT~! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HIT UP PEOPLES FROM TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 20 2008, 07:05 PM~12214082
> *I DO THEM OUTTA REAL MIRROR PLEXIGLASS IS WAKK IT SCRATCHES THE FIRST TIME YA WIPE IT~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: glass breaks and why do you need to wipe?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 21 2008, 02:02 AM~12218025
> *HIT UP PEOPLES FROM TEXAS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Nov 21 2008, 02:02 AM~12218025
> *HIT UP PEOPLES FROM TEXAS  :biggrin:
> *


x2 see if you can contact braingeter on here 

or just make your own shit, its not hard, i gathered all the parts for mine minus it being blasted, never finished since i sold the caddi.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

www.rollin84z.com

its a couple of ppl that do them


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 12:31 AM~12218212
> *:uh:  glass breaks and why do you need to wipe?
> *


NOT THE MIRROR I USE UNLESS SOME ASSFUCK THROWS A BRICK THROUGH IT JUST LIKE ANY OTHER WINDOW~FOR SOME REASON PEOPLE LOVE TO CLEAN SHIT THATS NOT DIRTY ALL THE TIME~PLUS PLASTIC DONT SHINE LIKE A REAL MIRROR
BUT GO AHEAD GET A PLEXI GLASS MIRROR~ I DONT CARE JUS SAYIN IT SCRATCHES REALLLLLLY FAST~GOOD LUCK HAVE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

